# Sailboat Hot Tub



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

..........


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello Wind - I haven't done so, but the idea sounds intriguing. After the virtual flogging I got from some of the Sailnet Spartans for being decadent enough to want an espresso machine onboard I would suggest that you put on some Cyber-armour (Level III-a at least) and be prepared for some flak


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We rented a houseboat on the Shuswaps that had a hot tub. Great fun. Keeping it hot is going to be the challenge.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Features & Specifications







Enjoy a soothing spa experience anywhere, anytime with the Spa-2-Go portable inflatable spa. This ingenious hot tub is equipped with an exclusive micro air-jet system for relaxing massaging action. Spa-2-Go offers a full 250 gallon capacity, seats four people and requires no installation.

*Comfort Line Products Spa-2-Go:* 

Portable, inflatable spa
Seats four adults
Simple and fast to set up
Inflates using spa's motor
Goes anywhere
*Plugs into standard 120v household outlet *
No special plumbing or wiring needed
Digital temperature control
Micro air-jets provide relaxing massage
*1000-watt heater*
Tough K80 vinyl
250 gallon capacity
Outside diameter 82"
Inner diameter 58"
Height: 28"
Filtration system
Insulair thermal cover included
One-Year limited warranty
Model #stg1
Online only
If I understand your question correctly, you want this to be "_off _your stern" - or in water? This portable unit is designed to be on solid ground - not floating off your boat's stern. Even if your invertor is capable of handling the 120v AC, 1000w loads, I doubt the heater & pump motor is designed to be submersible.

If what you envision is to have it in on deck, or in your cockpit . . . I'll just leave that to other's to comment on.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't believe the tub shown above will work in the water, but I have seen a floating hottub for boaters at a boat show somewhere. It's probably on the 'net.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

2 questions: Does it come with all "equipment" pictured? If so, is it also available without the guy? If both answers are yes, all other issues can be dealt with.

Though it may have to be quite a ways off the stern to avoid notice by the Admiral.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think that using that on a sailboat is such a good idea...particularly if you want to use it floating off the stern of the boat. 

T34C... If you get it with both the guy and girl, the Admiral might not mind.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I guess you could just plug the cockpit drains and have one big Hot Tub. You could make the bubbles with the exhaust!


----------



## Sonofasonofasailor (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't wait to see where this thread is headed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

T34C said:


> I guess you could just plug the cockpit drains and have one big Hot Tub. You could make the bubbles with the exhaust!


I've done just that although it was a small boat and just had room for myself to bathe.



Windinthesails said:


> Giulietta please delete your picture from my thread.


Your thread? When did you take title? And what's the problem? Cute picture.

Romaine


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Chebacco30 said:


> I've done just that although it was a small boat and just had room for myself to bathe.


In regards to using engine exhaust, I'd be VERY worried about CO poisoning. Considering that people die while sitting on a swim-step you surely could be overcome while sitting in a cockpit full of water with engine exhaust bubbling up.

If you ran a heat exchanger off of the engine you could run it closed loop through the cockpit drains; but you would not have bubbles...


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

looks like santa decided to pack up and leave.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Keelhaulin-

I still think the engine exhaust sounds better (among other attributes) than human exhaust.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The aft cabin looks a whole lot like a hot tub now that you mention it. Hummmm? Try and explain that sinking to the insurance company!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

KeelHaulin said:


> In regards to using engine exhaust, I'd be VERY worried about CO poisoning. Considering that people die while sitting on a swim-step you surely could be overcome while sitting in a cockpit full of water with engine exhaust bubbling up.
> 
> If you ran a heat exchanger off of the engine you could run it closed loop through the cockpit drains; but you would not have bubbles...


Im quite sure they were joking.


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

If you want a sailboat hot tub, then I would suggest you put the inflatable of the stern, fill it with water in the morning, get in it when it is towards the middle of the afternoon and bring some soap.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Whenever we want to soak in the warmth of hot water while anchored, a separate tub of hot water is the furthest from our minds. We slip on our full 7ml black neoprene wetsuits, including booties, gloves . . . and if we're really feeling masochistic, our hoods. 

Soon after tethering off the stern, the seawater that gets trapped between rubber and skin, reaches a stifling hot temperature. No floatation needed either.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have an Irwin 33...think I can get one too?

"Bahamian Rhapsody is a 72" Irwin offering generous accommodations for up to eight guests and many added comforts to make for a perfect yachting holiday. The aft deck, complete with a hot tub and plenty of deck space for sunning is another popular spot. Additional toys on Bahamian Rhapsody include a 13' Boston Whaler w/50hp outboard, water ski's, snorkel gear and fishing rods. The large swim platform provides easy access to the water for everyone. "


----------



## ColinV (Oct 1, 2006)

I know it's not a sailboat, but it's possible:


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

wildcard said:


> Im quite sure they were joking.


When someone states "I've done just that" you gotta wonder if anyone else out there might take it as "it can be done" and then goes out and does it themself. Maybe that is where the fad of towing people along by the swimstep came from; people seeing it done and just assuming it is OK/safe. While most people would think it's a no-brainer that you should not do something like pump engine exhaust through a cockpit tub; there is always some VI that would.

I would not fill my cockpit with water to make it a tub; but on the Vonage scale that's pretty low compared to using engine exhaust to heat it and make soothing bubbles.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just because something can be done, doesn't necessarily mean it should be done.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's a real one on an Irwin! 








It's that round thing beneath the mizzen!! You can even charter it...www.visailing.com!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Here's a real one on an Irwin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an awsome picture!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wild...Thanks but I can't take the credit for that shot! It is off the charter company's site....www.visailing.com If ya think that is nice...wait till ya see the water in the Exumas!! Gin Clear and you can read how many lbs your anchor weighs in 20 ft. of water!!

Note: They asked me to post the link since I used the picture. Happy to do so...looks like fun!!


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Now why would you want an onboard hot-tub when you have that beautiful azure lagoon to yourself to swim in? Would your pre-purchase surveyor call this "original equipment" a topside tripping hazard (while under sail) or would he just admire the luxury and speak favorably of the 2hp jacuzzi pump and massage jets?


----------

